# 3-1/2" or 4" Slotters



## fltenwheeler (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi All

I know that Rhodes made both a (8" Shaper, 4" Slotter) and a (7" Shaper, 3-1/2" Slotter). Are there any other slotters that are in that size range? I have a 7" Atlas shaper but I would like to fine a slotter.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Not really an answer to your question but Volstro (along with others) made a slotting attachment for vertical mills. Have you checked the Lathes U.K. site? That might give you some better answers than I can.

Pete


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 27, 2011)

If I could find a slotting attachment it would be a good starting point for a home made machine. But I will keep looking for a Rhodes.

Tim


----------



## pete (Aug 18, 2011)

Tim,
I've been away at work for the last 3 weeks so have just seen your response. The Volstro units do show up on Ebay but usually command a high price. I'm still kicking myself for not buying one while Volstro was still in business. There were various other brands of slotting attachments but to be honest I don't even have a name or know anything about them. There are self contained slotters built even today with their own seperate motor and are designed to mount to the rear of the ram on a vertical mill. When needed you just turn the whole head and ram 180 degrees to bring the slotter into position for use.

Pete


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 19, 2011)

You can get slotting attachments for the Bridgeport, I've seen a few come up for sale here and know of a couple of people with them.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/bridgeport/page4.html

J


----------



## rkepler (Aug 19, 2011)

The Bridgeport slotting heads are made to mount on the back of their turret mills, here's one I rebuilt:







Most of these are powered with a 1/3 HP 3 phase motor so you'd need either a little VFD or a source of 3 phase. They're belt adjusted for speed and on 60 hz give 70, 100, 145, 205, 295 and 420 strokes/min. Many that I've seen have something in the stroke length adjustment broken, you want to watch for that. Mine was beat all to heck and I had to replace all the bearings ($200+) but the adjuster was in OK shape.

The major problem with these (and other slotters) is the relative unavailability of tooling. If you have a lot of time and a grinder you can grind the tooling you'll need but if you're looking for tool set be prepared to spend as much as you did for the slotter (and I'm only talking the cutters, not the rotary tables and such).

On edit: I later had a trophy shop make up the data plate for the slotting head:






I saved the artwork if anyone should want it.


----------



## pete (Aug 20, 2011)

Rkepler,
If that slotting head works half as well as your rebuild looks you did a great job. Do you have a rough idea about how much it weighs?

Pete


----------



## rkepler (Aug 20, 2011)

pete  said:
			
		

> Rkepler,
> If that slotting head works half as well as your rebuild looks you did a great job. Do you have a rough idea about how much it weighs?
> 
> Pete



Thanks for the kind words. As for weight I'd guess 60-70 pounds. A quick google suggests 83 pounds, I would think that's with the knuckle adapter.


----------



## pete (Aug 20, 2011)

Rkepler,
No thanks nessisary, Your work more than earned it. I appreciate the weight estimate. They weigh less than I'd thought.

Pete


----------



## hemantlatawa1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Slottingmachineindia.com is manufacturer and exporter of Slotting Machines. High Quality slotting machines provided to the customers.


----------

